# Young Cat/Kitten wanted, Leeds West Yorks



## OnceUponATime (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for an older kitten to be an indoor cat.

Any gender, Has to be good around children as I have a little boy, and flead, wormed. Would be great if already neutered and had vaccinations but if not will be able to get this done.

Please message me asap. Thank you.


----------



## montazb (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi i have a 5 month old indoor female kitten
She is white and ginger.
She has been wormed and flead, very friendly and loving
I am having to rehome her because my baby has allergies.
If you are interested than let me know.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you thought about contacting your local rescue, they will probably have a few for you to choose from.


----------

